
Huawei has built its own operating system for smartphones, laptops - jonbaer
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/15/huawei-has-built-its-own-operating-system-for-smartphones-laptops.html
======
slimypi
As much as I would love to see some fresh air in the android market but I'm
gonna be pragmatic. I've got a P20 and it's a hell of a device. Nonetheless we
can see that huawei cup of coffee is definitely not software/UX development.
Yes their night mode photo mode is kickass but everything else is awfully put.
Settings section is a mess, photo gallery organization is a mess, UI used are
from the 20th century sometimes lol. It got better with updates but it is
still IMHO below acceptable. I don't think they've got a shot at penetrating
that market not in the sort term anyway

